# How should I tell my girlfriend racist parents, that she is pregnant with my baby?



## leveret1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My girlfriend is a ashkenazi Jewish Israeli girl and I myself am ethnically Arab. my father is from Iraq and my mother is Palestinian. Anyway my girlfriend parents hate me simply because of my ethnicity. My girlfriend and I have tried to make her pregnant and we have finally succeeded. how do we tell those racist scumbags the news? Also should we allow them to see the baby?


----------

